# Deeeeead Threeeead (zombie noises) :D



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 24, 2021)

(Nukes the thread from orbit, it's the only way to be sure)

I no longer RP. Technically, never got to anyways, so I guess I never missed anything. Sorry. Is there a way I can delete this thread?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)

It would be funny if Kid Scylla finds this toy and she goes to play with it around a city. SFW of course.


----------



## HopeTLioness (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello! We are currently looking for members in our discord server! Check out our advertisement here! https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/easy-times-roleplay-server-now-open.1673175/


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 3, 2021)

Easy Times unfortunately told me that I'd have to change my character 'to be a part of the server', which felt kind of hurtful, really. 

(Also I heard something about showing logs of past RPs, while I kept some of those back in the 2000-2010 era, they're looooong gone on an old now-recycled computer)

Anyways, I've re-wrote the original post and added some more detail in the hopes of some better luck...


----------



## HopeTLioness (Mar 25, 2021)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Easy Times unfortunately told me that I'd have to change my character 'to be a part of the server', which felt kind of hurtful, really.
> 
> (Also I heard something about showing logs of past RPs, while I kept some of those back in the 2000-2010 era, they're looooong gone on an old now-recycled computer)
> 
> Anyways, I've re-wrote the original post and added some more detail in the hopes of some better luck...



Hey, I wanted to apologize if we hurt your feelings in any way. We just follow very strict rules and guidelines when it comes to certain characters in certain roleplays. I honestly would have liked to see your character in our Hogwarts roleplay since we do accept magical and whimsical characters.


And we ask for an example of your roleplaying skills. It could be something on the fly or you have saved it on your computer somewhere. Just making sure that we don't have lazy rpers, y'know? 

I wish you the best of luck on here!


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Mar 30, 2021)

Hey Paws,

I don't have a ton of time for more RP's myself but feel free to send me a message if you want some casual discussion or if you are ok with a slow Rper. Also I would recommend that you change your settings to allow people to start conversations with you. I know that sometimes people are a bit shy about posting RP details on public forums and you will probably get quite a few more responses that way.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Apr 2, 2021)

Offers are appreciated but at this stage of things I've given up on attempted RP and turned to other hobbies.... AKA gaming.

This thread is kind of outdated at this point and I should probably have it removed before it confuses more people.


----------

